# The return of Wacky Mole Clown for 2021!



## Skullkrane

For starters, have a healthy and safe new year everyone! 🌟

I have an announcement in regards to a longtime goal I've had to redesign and redevelop the Wacky Mole Clown animatronic for the 2021 Halloween season. However, I cannot make it happen without your help. Please read below for details:

Skullkrane Animatronics is conducting a poll to calculate interest in a Wacky Mole Clown remake for the 2021 Halloween season. The production of a remake would require 500 to be produced, hence why this poll is essential. If a remake was produced in 2021 and sold at the price of the original, would you be interested in purchasing? 
*Vote at the bottom of this page on any device:* https://www.skullkrane.com/ 

Check out the promotional video on my YouTube channel here: 




By the way, I will be accepting concept art and designs from members of the Animatronic of the Month Club! For more information, check out the HalloweenForum thread here: Animatronic of the Month Club | Official Launch

_ Thank you for your support of my brand, and I look forward to unleashing many new animatronics through Skullkrane for the 2021 Halloween season and beyond. _😄👍


----------



## Nightmareon216

I vote yes. I love 💗 wacky mole clown!! How could anyone resist a face like this ⬇


----------



## Lisat

Yes


----------



## Dylanhalloweenlover

I vote yes and i will buy him this year because i wasn't able to in 2013 when i was little so now i have money for him and i would love to get him spirit Halloween visitor and buyer of toys and now as of last year in 2020 Animatronic buyer customer sense 2011 p.s. if he does come out can you make him a reasonable price like $210 pls :0 that would be amazing -DylanHalloweenlover


----------

